# RAD bike hoist



## Razorhog (May 18, 2011)

So I got a two pack of these (only $25), but the damn thing is a real PITA. It gets good reviews, but the instructions are pretty bad. I'm 90% certain I have the rope routed correctly, but it just doesn't work right. When I pull the rope to lift the bike, only one side goes up. If I put both pulleys all the way up, I can't get them down without climbing a ladder and manually pulling the rope through. Anyone else have this experience with a bike hoist? I've watched videos on them and I seem to have everything the same way, but it just doesn't work right. I think it might have something to do with the rope being too large of a diameter for the little hole in the locking mechanism. Any thoughts form those that have been there?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I have two of those myself. The rope is tied off to one bracket, then it goes through the pulley on the first hook, then back up to pulley on the bracket, then over to the other bracket's pulley, then down to the pulley on the hook, then back up to the bracket, through the pulley, and out through the rope brake. Make sure the rope is properly seated on all the pulleys, otherwise it won't pull evenly. Even when everything is set correctly, the lighter end of the bike will usually start to lift first, and lower last.


----------



## Razorhog (May 18, 2011)

Yeah that's how I have the line routed, but it just doesn't work. I still think the rope is too big, I'll see if I can find something smaller.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

If you pull down and to whatever direction makes the lock thinger move to the most unlocked position, you can get the pulleys down every time ... as long as there is a bike on the hooks. There is really only one way to route the cable.

My bike lifts crooked as well; I just push up on the bike to get it straight. Once it's out of reach, I just keep pulling and it goes up (my garage ceiling is 12').

Those hoists are awesome, I have some generic branded one ... liftco or something like that. FYI: my rope is barely smaller than the hole and it still works, maybe you're not 100% on how to "unlock" it.


----------



## Razorhog (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, I thought it might work better with a bike on the hooks, but I'm reluctant to test it out with my bike until I can at least modify the hooks so they hold better or secure them in some way.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

You've been doing it without a bike? Well, there's your problem. It needs the weight to function correctly.

I found the hooks hold the handlebars well, but not the seat. My solution was to attach a loop of cord to the hook, and just loop the hook around the nose of my saddle.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

On my version, I was able to reorient one of the hooks 90° and it worked a lot better (I am fairly certain it was the seat one, I haven't taken my bike down from there in about 6 months). It definitely will not work properly without some weight on it. Well, at least, not if you lift the hooks all the way to the ceiling.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Try hoisting some other weight if you don't want to trust it with your bike, like a bucket with about 30 pounds of rocks or something.



Razorhog said:


> Yeah, I thought it might work better with a bike on the hooks, but I'm reluctant to test it out with my bike until I can at least modify the hooks so they hold better or secure them in some way.


----------



## Razorhog (May 18, 2011)

Update: I've got two installed and working now. I had to bend the front hooks quite a bit before I felt like they wouldn't slip off the handlebars. The hooks that go under the seat were just not working the way I wanted so I took them off and used zip ties attached to carabiners. Learning the angle to hold the rope to operate the brake is essential, and testing the system without a bike is useless. Once I modified the hooks and felt the bike was secure, it worked as advertised. I plan on switching the zip ties out with something stronger like chain or rope.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice indian.


----------



## Razorhog (May 18, 2011)

bad mechanic said:


> Nice indian.


Thanks - he's solid wood (pine I think) and stands about 6 feet tall and probably weighs 300 lbs. It's a cigar indian - not shown in the pic is a bundle of cigars he is holding. :thumbsup: I'm a cigar nut.


----------

